
The International Obfuscated C Code Contest - tzhenghao
https://www.ioccc.org/
======
hexane360
[https://www.ioccc.org/2018/guidelines.txt](https://www.ioccc.org/2018/guidelines.txt)

>We do not recommend submitting systemd source code to the IOCCC, if nothing
else because that code is likely to exceed the source code size limit. This
isn't to say that another highly compact and obfuscated replacement of init
would not be an interesting submission.

~~~
yarosv
I love it

------
bytematic
My favorite is
[https://www.ioccc.org/1998/banks.c](https://www.ioccc.org/1998/banks.c) a
flight simulator! So cool, the imports worked out nicely too.

~~~
YayamiOmate
One of the coolest entries I saw was the square root calculator which was
shaped like a square box and had white spaces inside the box in a shape of
square root symbol.

That one was preaty neat.

------
sctb
Discussion of the last update:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17011699](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17011699).

